# Corys, plants, and sand substrate?



## cuznhottie (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm posting here because I'm new to planted aquariums and couldn't figure which other thread would work.

So I have a 20 gal long tank. I'm planning on having a planted tank (anubias, java fern, and a moss) six tiger barbs (albino, green, and reg) and two or three corys (peppered or spotted, I'm too new to tell the difference but they are small). My question is about substrate. I'm planning on eventually getting a different substrate because I've heard that my nice, small, smooth gravel will harm the corys delicate whiskers. I have mostly read about bad incidents with pool filter sand and good/bad incidents with play sand. So my questions are: What are the pros and cons of each sand? Is sand okay to use with these plants? Is there a better alternative that is safe for both the corys and the plants that isn't really expensive?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The only problems related to substrate that I have had with cory cats were when I had "black beauty" blasting grit as a substrate. That stuff was sharp particles, and it just cut the barbels around the cory's mouth so badly I lost all of them I had. So, I think if you don't have sharp particles it won't harm the corys.


----------



## dougz (Apr 4, 2008)

As long as it's smooth, they will be fine..

Eco-complete for example..

I know a guy who has corys in that and they are A-ok with it..


----------



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

i had 6 corys (4 emeralds and 2 peppered) was fine with cheap substrate at homedepot. Aquatic soil


----------



## robbytycoon (Feb 18, 2010)

So are we saying here that using a cheaper substrate as a pose to the expensive intentional substrates is do-able? Im not looking to spend a fortune and I am also wondering if using a play sand or something is safe AND will it be good for my plants?


----------



## Mishri (Jan 9, 2010)

I was able to get 20lbs of eco complete for 19.99 at the store.. i wouldn't call that a fortune.. and would be close to enough for your 20L.. I just put 120lbs in my 75g and thinking it might be too much.. but its tall..


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

One danger with sand is that it can build up pockets of toxic gas from anaerobic bacteria, and it can kill plants.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Feb 21, 2010)

flashbang009 said:


> One danger with sand is that it can build up pockets of toxic gas from anaerobic bacteria, and it can kill plants.


I haven't experienced that type of problem and I've had pool sand for years. I stir the sand during cleanings. I hear snails are good for shifting through the sand. I would search through the forums for what you're looking for or go to Aquariacentral and ask them also.


----------



## robbytycoon (Feb 18, 2010)

Mishri said:


> I was able to get 20lbs of eco complete for 19.99 at the store.. i wouldn't call that a fortune.. and would be close to enough for your 20L.. I just put 120lbs in my 75g and thinking it might be too much.. but its tall..


where is this wonderfull magical store? I ended up buying a bag of eco complete for $40! Although for my 29gallon tank i think il need two! lol

Although, does anyone here have a suggestion on how i can use the eco complete tastefully with something else to fill it up? I was thinking of adding some larger rocks to take up more base space which would help the substrate go further!


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> I haven't experienced that type of problem and I've had pool sand for years. I stir the sand during cleanings. I hear snails are good for shifting through the sand. I would search through the forums for what you're looking for or go to Aquariacentral and ask them also.


Well that's probably why. If you stir the sand it wouldn't be an issue. I'm talking not stirring maybe...every month or two might cause a buildup.


----------

